# I'm a tight wad i know it.



## StillKickin (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm working with a clinic in Florida. They do not work with insurance for reimbursement. I've got them to send me my letter of medical necessity, and my script outline.
They use a compounding pharmacy and I'm sure this is a good part of the profit they make. I'm not looking to screw them over, they are providing me a service that I do appreciate but............
With the information I have in hand from them do I have options? Meaning can I use an online pharmacy and save myself the markup that the clinic tacks on? And if I got real ballsy and tried using a source I thought had a chance of coming through, not a pharmacy but a source, and the pack gets nabbed, I get the letter from them, I ignore it. But for whatever reason it escalate to a visit at the door from LE. I offer up these clinic proofs of necessity and Rx would they just leave me be ya think?
I don't know am I just out in left field considering this?
I'm happy to discuss the clinic I'm using or prices I'm paying but didn't know if I should.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2016)

Having a script doesn't mean you can buy test anywhere.  If you aren't happy with the clinic due to the cost, rightfully so IMO then take your bloodwork to your primary.  Assuming you tested below range the doctor should be willing to write the script.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 22, 2016)

What Pillar said.
If cost is an issue and your primary won't help maybe look for a new PCP. Going the source route, even if you have a script doesn't mean anything to LE. It's still an illegal process you would be using.
Not asking for name of clinic or any name for that matter. But what is the monthly cost to you?


----------



## bigdog (Jun 22, 2016)

I was with a florida clinic for a good while. 195 a month was the cost and it comes with 8 weeks of test c 200 a week, hcg, anastrozzle and includes all labs. I am no longer with them and on my own but I will say that the as opposed to dealing with the endocrinologist putting me on androgel, then pellets and then back to androgel because they are clueless on treatment options in my opinion. with all the insurance copayments and labs because the insurance will only cover 2 a year it was cost effective to use the clinic. it sucks that the process is so long to get treatment! your script is only valid to the meds from the prescribing doc so using a source is still illegal. good luck!


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 22, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> What Pillar said.
> If cost is an issue and your primary won't help maybe look for a new PCP. Going the source route, even if you have a script doesn't mean anything to LE. It's still an illegal process you would be using.
> Not asking for name of clinic or any name for that matter. But what is the monthly cost to you?



Let me edit out all of the lube, dildos, whips, vibrators and batteries I purchased from them at the same time and I will post the total up. They really are a one stop shop....:32 (20):


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 22, 2016)

So this is my cost for my protocol as I've spelled out earlier. 20 week supply. They offered up PCT for after the 20 weeks, if I were to discontinue. 
Which makes me ask another question. They had mentioned that they like clients to come off once or twice a year......ok WTF, I'm low, we know I'm low, I felt like complete wild boar ass for years from it before I decided I needed a change. Why in the hell if it's helped would I come off. There's no real chance of my own T kicking back in, I'm primary hypo. And while I can't prove it I think it's from what was a life long commitment to whiskey, 12 hour work days, and no sleep.
But seriously is there any valid reason to break from therapeutic levels of TRT once a year.
So yeah here's my cost Beedeezy.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 22, 2016)

That's a load of horse shit


----------



## DF (Jun 22, 2016)

I left my last clinic because they started pushing the coming off bull shit.  I have low T why would I not want to keep my levels up?  As far as the costs that is around par for script test.  Sure, you could probably save some buying your supplies online hcg,AI, pins ect....  Also UGL test is much cheaper of course.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I'm lucky, truly I am. I have nothing in my life to complain about. I'm a hick from a small town that makes a ridiculous wage. So I can afford this but I don't want to really. I feel almost guilty spending money for my own needs. I have two kids and wife that deserve me to work hard for them and their future..............well that and...........I need a new truck and I really don't have enough guns yet so............I'd like to save some money if I can.
It is what it is for now.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 22, 2016)

Id cut everything but the test and pay for that only. Then get all your other stuff from a UGL much cheaper, including test and save your script test for when you decide to blast.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 22, 2016)

F all that cost! Never paid that much thru clinics i went thru..... Go find a competent md or better yet a D.O., ad they can write scripts and are more open minded than most md's ive met.... There are better clinics outs there as well, the price ur paying u may as well just continue grabbing ur ankles and get some kool aid to run on ur lips so they can kiss u when they are done....


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 22, 2016)

I hear ya man.
I'll get it squared away at some point. Gotta remember I do not live near any type of clinic, so if they demand an in office visit...their out. Factors like that are how I wound up using who I am now. 
Four years ago when I knew very little about it and only suspected low levels I decided to find a doctor, I'd never had one, and one point to discuss with him was how I suspected low T. Again I didn't even know what to discuss with him, thinking he'd be on top of this shit. Well he had my total T tested and that was all, it was somewhere in very low end of normal........bang end of conversation. 
You don't sleep well, or it's stress......find another reason for all the symptoms.
So when I learned enough to help myself I never even went to him to discuss further. I will at some point just have not yet. And considering all that I read about doctors that mean well but have no real clue I kinda figured its a lost cause with him.
In the meantime I'll do what I need to until I find a better way. I'm looking for that better way, and learning as I go.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 22, 2016)

PM sent stillkickin!!!!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 22, 2016)

Who is the clinic u currently use? 

Hiw far away r u from going to a different doc?

Have u tried to use google earth? Use google earth, type in compounding pharmacies, when they pop up around ur surrounding area, call them and ask what docs they recommend and who script the items u are in need of..... U will be able to find a few going that route....

Or switch clinics, there are a ton on line


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 22, 2016)

My brother has a script from his md. He has no insurance other than a bs prescription discount card and he gets his test from a compounding pharmacy for $65 per 10 ml. 
I would find a dr that understands low T.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 22, 2016)

RustyShackelford said:


> My brother has a script from his md. He has no insurance other than a bs prescription discount card and he gets his test from a compounding pharmacy for $65 per 10 ml.
> I would find a dr that understands low T.



Tell him to get the good rx coupon app and take his script to walgreens/cvs pharmacy and he can spend $44 for a 10ml vial
To save a bit.... 

But if he is getting a bugger dosage thru compound pharm then by all means carry on


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 23, 2016)

P





j2048b said:


> Tell him to get the good rx coupon app and take his script to walgreens/cvs pharmacy and he can spend $44 for a 10ml vial
> To save a bit....
> 
> But if he is getting a bugger dosage thru compound pharm then by all means carry on



Every little bit helps right now with the oilfield in the toilet. Thanks


----------



## BantyJoe (Jun 23, 2016)

I feel your pain in the wallet. I had to build my own EMS to train dormant muscles. (Brain aneurysm) I get full juice at the touch of a button. As far as gear, back in the day, I traded with Uncle Z. About 2003, I have no idea if he is still around.


----------

